# UNJ Pro Staff



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I've known since New years day but haven't said anything as Mike said "keep it quiet until I announce it on the show" and then forgot to do so! Mike has asked me to join his UNJ Pro Staff and I of cause said yes I'd be honoured to do so. Why I have no idea must do something right now and then!!

So to Mike thank you very much, I hope I can contribute to your awesome set up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Matt ! Things are looking up slowly for the better I see.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I must be really dense... I thought you have been on the UNJ pro staff for quite some time now????

Either way.... big congrats my man! That's good stuff!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think as UNJ Ambassador/Prostaff you need to visit the state you represent. Tell Mike, you need travel pay plus expenses !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL Chris! Thank you.

Tom I can't see that happening! But I hope that PT and UNJ can get the best out of each other, promote and grow each others following. The longest running internet hunting podcast with the best predator hunting forum!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I must be really dense... I thought you have been on the UNJ pro staff for quite some time now????


Me too !!

Congrats !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Up North Journal It's a site run by a member here (Mike) www.upnorthjournal.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The pro staff pages are down.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats, Matt


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Ok.....educate the dumb guy again.....what's UNJ?


 Mike from Michigan is the big guy in charge. They have a great website.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you chaps!









Its a great podcast that you can download from the website or from itunes.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats! Matt!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You should have had it sooner.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think Mike has rushed in on things before, so now he's a little more careful over things and who could blame him.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

listening to some podcasts. very cool. going to have to figure out a way to listen in the tractor.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks buddy, good to here your listening in!


----------

